# Canadian train-plane ‘hybrid' that can go 620 miles per hour



## UserNameRequired (Sep 13, 2022)

Flux capacitors:









This Canadian company wants to build a train-plane ‘hybrid' that can go 620 miles per hour—take a look


Toronto-based TransPod says FluxJet is "a hybrid between an aircraft and a train" that would be faster and cheaper to travel between cities than an airplane.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## MARC Rider (Sep 13, 2022)

UserNameRequired said:


> Flux capacitors:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just another hyerloop gadgetbahnen. But the promoters managed to get investors to sink $550 million into the turkey. How can I get rich people to give me $550 million? Or even 1% of that.


----------



## cirdan (Sep 16, 2022)

whoever wrote that article might have done well to run it past a physics teacher.

_would involve 82-foot-long, magnetically levitated trains that would carry passengers at roughly 621 miles per hour_ ... how much more precise than 621 mph do you want to get?

_the train would pull power from the existing electric grid through magnetic fields_ ... psst, magnetic fields don't transmit power, you need electromagnetic fields for that. And if you really wanted to pull that power from_ the existing electric grid_, I guess the line would need to run in extreme close proximity to existing power lines, no?


----------

